# Welsh girls names beginning with c.



## Shady_R

Am looking for some unique welsh girls names that begin with c and struggling, anyone know any unusual ones.


----------



## Perfect

Cera


----------



## whiby

Cariad?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Carys means "love"


----------



## EstelSeren

Ceridwen, Ceinwen, Cadi, Catrin, Cigfa. 

Personally, I see Cariad as more of an endearment than a name- it would be like calling my child Darling or Sweetheart as a first name for me- but that might just be because of how it was used around me as a child. I will say though that it's commonly used as a term of endearment and also to mean lover, love, boyfriend/girlfriend. Each to their own though! Just because I couldn't use it doesn't mean it isn't right for other people!

Beca :wave:


----------



## KiansMummy

Cerys? Caitlan? C


----------



## KiansMummy

Cerys? Caitlan? Ciara? Xx


----------



## Missy86

I like Carys too


----------



## Shady_R

I love Cerys and Carys, but there are so many girls where I am called that already lol, there are 2 called Cerys i my oldest boys class 1 called Carys, typical aint it......I had the same thoughts about Cariad too, I like it as name, but I cant see me using it as a name lol, it is a lovely one though.....Now Cigfa I havent heard before, gonna look that one up I think.....Thats the only problem I got living where I am, finding a unique name lol, so many people up here using all these names and there are loads of girls with the same name lol......

I like Catriona Caterina and Catalina, but I really would like a welsh name, back to the net lol......


----------



## mummyof2

Crystin, Cadey or spelt Cadi


----------



## Bellatrix

My best friend at school was named Cariad, I always thought it was very pretty. Carys I believe is just a variation of Cariad, so both names, literally translated, mean 'love'.
Ceri, Carys, Cerys, Cerian, Celyn, Catrin... they are all names of girls in my year at school!! (I went to a Welsh school, can you tell LOL!)


----------



## mummy to be

What about.......

Carey
Cari
Caron
Carys
Cordelia
Cordi

My fave is Cordelia outta that list :)


----------



## Shady_R

I love Cordelia, I mentioned that one to oh not so long ago whil I was browsing and he didnt say much to that, Ill have to show him the names you have suggested.....Im jealous lol you went to a welsh school, I have to go to college now if I wanna learn welsh, although have learnt some, so it gets me by with names and things lol......


----------



## whiby

I also know someone called Cariad (they were called Carrie for short), but if it's not for you that's fair enough :)


----------

